# Something wrong with my Easter Egger



## copper_roe (Mar 5, 2013)

All afternoon she was ok out in the pasture grazing and fine, put everyone back into the coop area and we went out to eat and when we came home about 4 hours later she's walking sideways and won't hold her head up. I think I 'm going to loose her.... Nothing go into the pen


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Is this the first time they have been out? Could she have eaten something that could be causeing this?could u give pics or a video.


----------



## copper_roe (Mar 5, 2013)

They get out almost everyday... I'm thinking she might have broken her neck..... She is still eating and drinking tho... but getting very weak....


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

She may have eaten something poisonous.


----------

